# Canada !!!!



## kstaven (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi from sunny southern BC.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Sep 28, 2008)

And a Hey from SW ONT, Canada!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 12, 2009)

From north central Alberta


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jun 3, 2009)

Just jumped the fence....Hello from Sothern Ontario!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jun 3, 2009)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Hi from sunny southern BC.


Hello ! I was born in beautiful Penticton many moons ago....I have just returned from visiting my Father /brothers who live in Oysooyoos...and way up in Bridle Path  and my oldest brother in Penticton...yes its sunny and hot there....B.C's little desert !
My dad has cattle up in Bridlepath...out on the range now...


----------



## lupinfarm (Jun 4, 2009)

From North of Belleville, Ontario... Up in Comfort Country, the 4...Stirling, Marmora, Madoc, Tweed LOL if you've ever heard the commercials on Belleville radio.


----------



## Andrea G (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey, Lupinfarm!  I am also north of Belleville, in Plainfield.  Not quite in Comfort Country, though


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 17, 2009)

No way! I just passed through Plainfield today! ...Haha, I'm up in Springbrook.


----------



## Andrea G (Jul 18, 2009)

My grandparents used to live just north of Springbrook, right where the old railway tracks used to be.  Small world, eh?


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 21, 2009)

Totally! ... I used to live in Bowmanville, and this is our 2nd year living here (we live just up the road from where the rail-trail crosses the road).


----------



## emjay (Sep 8, 2009)

vancouver island


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Sep 8, 2009)

and  from Ontario


----------



## CathyK (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Kurtis!
HI from Cathy at Skookumchuk, British Columbia (about 85 km south of Radium, 35 km south of Fairmont Hot Springs)


----------



## oldbarncat (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi
From Western Alberta...Wildwood.


----------



## Karma Creek Farm (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Kurtis - I found you! 

I'm in Wynndel/Creston BC, born & raised in Oliver.

Oh and Hiya Cathy! Need any more guineas?

LeAnne
(aka emptycupranch)


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Jun 26, 2010)

Mid south BC here, just east of Kamloops.

Hi Kat!  Good to see you here.  

WildRose are you the same one running the horse rescue of the same name?  I have 3 of the Gibbon's herd from 2006, 5 total since the mares foaled out.


----------



## nothingman (Jun 26, 2010)

Bout 45 mins north of Ottawa in the La Peche region of Quebec.


----------



## Electric (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello to all, from Canada! Right now we are at 5 feet of snow and -46  
We are having a horrible calving season  lost a mother and a calf today :| and 6 more to go.
Just dropping in from Canada though  Who else is in Canada ?


----------



## kstaven (Sep 11, 2011)

Time for the rest of the Canadian folks to check in and say hi.


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 11, 2011)

Erm - checkin in and saying a big HI from Niagara 
Used to be the fruitbowl of Canada so I'm told - whats left is just the best fruit I've ever had. Into our 5th year here and we all love it


----------



## Hillsvale (Sep 11, 2011)

central Nova Scotia here


----------



## kstaven (Sep 11, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Erm - checkin in and saying a big HI from Niagara
> Used to be the fruitbowl of Canada so I'm told - whats left is just the best fruit I've ever had. Into our 5th year here and we all love it


I had relatives that had orchards down that way. Too bad they bulldozed the works to build houses. Sad we build cities on the most productive land we have in almost every region.


----------



## abpride (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi from the Badlands of Alberta


----------



## buttabean (Jan 18, 2012)

Southern ONT!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 13, 2012)

Alberta Canada


----------



## Moose23 (Apr 28, 2013)

Must be the first new member from Canada in a while.

Hello from Saskatchewan!!  About halfway between Regina and Saskatoon.


----------



## woodsie (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello from Kamloops, BC!


----------



## Briard'nSheep (May 20, 2013)

Hey from North West Alberta!!


----------



## lilfoot (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello Canadians!!
From Littlefoot Farm in Niagara region, Ontario
Also known as the Banana Belt, Fruitbelt ....our own little microclimate


----------



## Livestock lover (Dec 14, 2013)

I am Canadian,


----------



## Mary ann`s Rabbitry (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello.. I am near Ottawa.. Renfrew area..


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 31, 2014)

Aw, Canada has only 4 pages of people! (I'm from Southern Ontario  )


----------



## Mary ann`s Rabbitry (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Sa Farm..  Are you more like Russell area?


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 31, 2014)

Mary ann`s Rabbitry said:


> Hi Sa Farm..  Are you more like Russell area?


More like Hamilton area, though I've been known to travel all the way up to Cornwall area on occasion


----------



## Deercreek (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello from lovely Mulmur, Ontario! Have our 4 goats and our mess of chickens. This seems like a great little community! Quite a few Canadians too!


----------



## aascvd01 (Aug 8, 2014)

I live in St. Catharines, ON.


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 8, 2014)

Near Hamilton, ON


----------

